# Buffalograss in bermuda



## coachemf (Jun 26, 2018)

Last summer was my first season with a new lawn. About 2 acres of total property. I manicure about 25-30k sq feet and reel mow about 10k sq feet. In one section of my yard I have buffalograss mixed in pretty heavy with Bermuda. I had so many projects last summer bringing the yard back from the dark (it was a salad of every weed imaginable) that I just let the buffalograss ride.

This season, I want to tackle the buffalograss. It's the last piece to a full Bermuda lawn. Any ideas on how to best tackle? Is it glyphosate the Buffalo and sprig? Or is there a secret that I don't know that could help? It is probably 1000 sq ft (2 different big patches and some smaller patches)total of a 4000 sq foot section.

Any suggestions would be welcome!


----------

